# Down the Park



## Furryanimal (Oct 16, 2018)

What was your favourite piece of play equipment down the park as a kid?And have you been tempted to go and try said ride out as an adult?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 17, 2018)

I always liked these playground spinner contraptions, plenty of steel, sharp edges and peeling lead paint to make survival a challenge.

I have no desire to go back to the local playground.







The old swings would be a close second, they were always good for a clunk on the noggin!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 17, 2018)

This was always good for a broken bone or two.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2018)

Furryanimal said:


> What was your favourite piece of play equipment down the park as a kid?And have you been tempted to go and try said ride out as an adult?
> View attachment 58044



That was my favourite... but due to H&S they no longer have those, so I couldn't be tempted to go on one even if I had the urge..


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Sorry,I don't have a picture,but I enjoyed going down a slide
When I was a volunteer at my church's early childhood daycare facility,the kids in my class always laughed when they saw me go down the slide. It took me a bit longer to get up then when I was their age LOL! Sue


----------



## Pappy (Oct 17, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> Sorry,I don't have a picture,but I enjoyed going down a slide
> When I was a volunteer at my church's early childhood daycare facility,the kids in my class always laughed when they saw me go down the slide. It took me a bit longer to get up then when I was their age LOL! Sue



Remember how hot those old metal slides got? Burned your rear and legs all the way to the bottom.


----------



## Wren (Oct 17, 2018)

I was a real wimp as a kid so the swings would’ve been about my limit, and not too high in case I fell off ! mg1:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2018)

Swings! Yes I have used them several times as an adult.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 17, 2018)

I liked the swings, seesaws, and the monkey bars.

Did not like the thing that goes around ...think Bea called it a spinner.


----------



## jujube (Oct 17, 2018)

Grandma used to save her wax paper bread wrappers for us to take to the park.  We'd slide down the metal slide a few times sitting on those wrappers and that slide would be slick as ice for a while.  And, yes, I do remember the smell of cooking flesh from sitting on hot metal playground equipment.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 17, 2018)

The maypole, definitely! I would swing on one again if  I could find one. The one I remember was all steal, high, and very sturdy. Loved it.


----------



## twinkles (Oct 17, 2018)

i remember getting on the merry go round things-- some big kids would come along and keep the thing spinning real fast so we couldnt get off---when we did get off we were pukey sick and dizzy and had to go home


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Remember how hot those old metal slides got? Burned your rear and legs all the way to the bottom.


 
absolutely,forgot about that Sue


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 17, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I liked the swings, seesaws, and the monkey bars.
> 
> Did not like the thing that goes around ...think Bea called it a spinner.


Yeah-we called them roundabouts.Liked to get them going really fast and then throw ourselves off!Madness...
Twinkles is talking about the same thing.


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 17, 2018)

Olivia said:


> The maypole, definitely! I would swing on one again if  I could find one. The one I remember was all steal, high, and very sturdy. Loved it.
> 
> View attachment 58076


i remember those.Could never hang on for long.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 17, 2018)

Furryanimal said:


> i remember those.Could never hang on for long.



I should probably give it a second thought. I'm no longer eleven.


----------

